# Yushin Okami Out... Chael Sonnen in



## Clark Kent (May 1, 2009)

04-30-2009 10:14 PM:Yushin Okami has been dropped from UFC  98 due to a torn MCL and it is being reported by mmaweekly.com that his replacement will be Chael Sonnen.

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------

